# Meal worms



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

My mice like live meal worms. Good source of protein.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've had some that will take them but most wouldn't touch them when I had them at work. 
I know people who feed them and others who won't as apparently there's a risk of Coccidiosis.


----------

